# P99 Titanium slide finish problems



## shoottrev_86 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys...i have a P99QA .40 with the titanium slide. I kept it at my mothers house and she has a swamp cooler. I took it for granted that the silver slide would have good corrosion resistance..apparently not so. It rusted, and after cleaning it brushes and fine steel wool, the finish is stained a dark grey color. is there any fix for this? or am i going to have to send it off to get bead blasted and possibly refinished?


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I had an issue with my P99 QPQ and I was told to try this stuff called Flitz www.flitz.com and it worked well, but I didnt have any rusting, just a discoloration. Worth a try...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the Flitz is all U can really do. They discontinued that finish due to that problem.

U can always hard chrome your slide like I did with my P99 and P99c - same cool look, an dno durability problem.


----------

